# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Magos en Gerona???

## Magic Flux

Hola amigos soy Alex , y estoy buscando Magos que esten por Gerona o rodalies...Yo soy de Figueras y me gustaria poder compartir y comentar cosas con alguien que este cerca si puede ser.
Un Saludos y una abrazo a todos!! :001 005:

----------

